# Can anyone help me get my song library back on the computer?



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an 80G Classic iPod.  I was backing up my music library onto an external hard drive.  The hard drive went bad.  When I pull up my iTunes app it looks like the music is on the computer, but when I try to make new folders, etc. I get a message that the file can't be found.  I have read that the classics can be their own backup device and I can reverse download from the iPod to the computer to restore my library.  I am a hands on learner/visual learner.  I tried to look up the instruction on the web site, but reading what to do and doing it on the same computer obviously is beyond my computer tech abilities.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.  (The Apple store is 40 minutes away on the other side of town).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mac or PC?  

On the Mac, I've successfully used a program called PhoneView to do this from my iPhones when iTunes "loses" some files.  It also will connect to iPads/iPods, and it's useful for manually moving many kinds of files back and forth without iTunes.

There are others--iPhoneExplorer & Sharepod are two that that come to mind, and there's a Windows app similar to PhoneView that they reference on their website.  Had a friend buy that one and she liked it a lot.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

It's is a PC.  It is frustrating that Apple won't let you redownload stuff you have paid for already.  I guess they are too scared that you might "steal" it, an down load to someone elses player or worse make a "CD" to play  .

I will look for programs.  Or if worse comes to worse, make the long treck across town to the Apple store.  

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When you say you were "backing up your music library," do you mean that you had iTunes on your hard drive, and an additional backup?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I think it was luvmy4brats who has had success in calling Apple to get a one time redownload of everything she'd purchased. Might be worth a try?

For me, it's also just easier to pull stuff directly from my phone to my hard drives, since about half of what I have on there was burnt from CD. It's not that I don't still have the CDs, but it's a nuisance to have to pull them out and get them all reloaded into iTunes.

iPhone Explorer is free, works on PCs and Macs, and will work with iPhones and iPod Touches--not sure about the Classic though. http://www.macroplant.com/iphoneexplorer/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I did. My hard drive crashed and I had tons of tv episodes on it. I was just heartbroken. I called up apple and they released all of my purchases to download again... And i do mean all. Some apps downloaded several times because each time it updates it's a new "purchase" 

I've read they'll do this on a one time basis (I've also heard they'll do it up to once a year..) 

Call and beg.. Begging doesn't hurt.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for that info.  (sorry for not checking back sooner).  I had the backup on a seperate 1/2 gig hard drive that has gone bad.  The hard drive people told me that I should have backed it up   Hum, a backup for the back up?  Yes, that is what I should have been doing.  grrrrr.

So, a call to Apple is in my future.  It is worth a try.


----------

